# Anyone Riding SITS



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

Did Mayhem the other week, well sort of did it till my leg died, and just wondering if any folk here had ridden SITS really?


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jul 2007)

No no and no! Catton park is one of the most boring places to ride.
Alternatively 24/12 this weekend is going to be carnage. I hope I come out in one piece!


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Jul 2007)

Good luck with that!

So Catton park is flat then? Thats good, i didn't enjoy the kenda climb at MM, way too steep for me to heave myself up.

What tyres for Catton?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2007)

Pussy!  

I love the Kenda climb. Couldn't do MM this year though...  

I'm on the lookout for a team for next year, perhaps one to enter several of the endurance events. Any takers? Kirstie will tell you I can more than hack it...


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jul 2007)

That Flying Monkey, he can more than hack it, you know. 

Actually FM I'd add that you probably would have found MM hard going from a technical point of view, rather than a fitness point of view. In all seriousness I'd suggest that you get more trail experience if you're going to do more endurance events next year. You're perfectly placed to go up to the borders, all you need is a cycling friend with a car, who also mtbs (in theory). Guess who I'm talking about...

I have no idea about tyres for Catton but it is pretty flat. There's a bombhole in it somewhere, and a watersplash, and some nice singletrack. It's west midlands mud, which doesn't contain too much clay. So you'll be fine on a regular XC tyre unless its very very very wet.

The Kenda was alright this year. Ironically enough people were searching for grip on the grass, not the mud part, which was like riding on chewing gum. My funniest moment at MM was my first lap on the powerbar climb. When I was at the bottom, I was pretty much the only ride on the climb. At that point, my friend Lisa saw me from where we were camped half way up and started shouting 'come on Kirstie' etc. Before I knew what was happening, the whole of the powerbar spectators were cheering me on. I was laughing too much to ride at anything like race pace!


----------



## ashbyalien (10 Jul 2007)

i like catton park, its a nice circuit for 24 hour racing.

unfortunately, i had to pull out of 24/12 as my busted elbow isnt gonna allow me to race.

i would still like to do sits as part of a team though, now that patrick kindly refunded my solo entry.


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Aug 2007)

It was good! Did six laps out of my teams 26.

Nice course, nothing technical, some good sapping climbs and the weather held all weekend.
Nice to see loads of folk there too


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Aug 2007)

looking fast


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Aug 2007)




----------



## trio25 (13 Aug 2007)

I was there. It was great fun, thought the course was perfect for racing on. It was my first 24hour race and I really enjoyed it. I completed 7 laps of the course. Feeling very tired today though.


----------

